# Seam Rippers



## bitshird (Aug 27, 2010)

Well thought I'd give these a try, first ones I did them two different ways one is open in each picture and the other is closed.
Comments welcome


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 27, 2010)

I like those...very nicely done...I'm gonna give those a try!


----------



## glycerine (Aug 27, 2010)

I like them best with the tennon.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 27, 2010)

Ken---Margie said you did good.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 27, 2010)

Those are awesome! I will add that to my to do list.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 28, 2010)

glycerine said:


> I like them best with the tennon.



The thing is these break pretty easily, with the tennon if they break, then the customer has to buy a complete new one handle and all but with the cap mounted into the handle, I can sell them a replacement cutter for under a buck, and in my area I think that saving  will make a big difference, I like the ones with the tennon, but I have a heart for these old folks, I understand how a 8-10 dollar savings can help, I bought a hundred of these and I also ordered 20 of a heavier style, but it's going to be kind of difficult since the cap is rectangular but it's a good bit heavier duty tool


----------



## Happy Honcho (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks real nice. Can you please tell me were I can buy the hardware?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 28, 2010)

bitshird said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > I like them best with the tennon.
> ...


 
Ken-----if they break it-----I get to sell them a whole new one.
Margie is paying a $1.76 each for her hardware and we have never had a bad one come back just repeat happy customers.
Oh----------you will love this-----you can also sell them wooden thimbles---I get $5.00 each for them.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 28, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> > glycerine said:
> ...



Gary I've been thinking about getting the drill for thimbles, man we're doing any thing for a buck. there are way too many pen turners around me that are selling 10.00 pens, I'm sitting with a bunch of 100.00 and up pens I sure hope we move this season, first show is next week end, I'm betting we do at least 30 bucks which is double what we did at the spring show ..  I'm hoping I can get 10.00 for the rippers and if they break the ripper and it goes dull I can sell them a new on for a dollar, and they still have the nice handle, I have to try this heavy duty one I got,as a sample from the distributor, it's a much better tool but more problems to mount.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 28, 2010)

Ken there is a upside to having "High End Pens"----when you sell one----your wallet feels it.
I need to restock on Thimbles----most of the time the buyer gets a handful for her freinds as a small gift.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 29, 2010)

bitshird said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > I like them best with the tennon.
> ...



Which part breaks?  The tennon or the handle in general?


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 29, 2010)

The metal----some of them are made out of real cheap pot metal that is  plated/painted----you know the deal it's just like pen kits.


----------



## mranum (Aug 29, 2010)

Happy Honcho said:


> Looks real nice. Can you please tell me were I can buy the hardware?
> 
> Thanks
> Tom




I was wondering that as well!

What else have you guys made for the seamstress' in your life??  I seem to recall some sort of seam presser but can't think of what exactly it was or who made it.

Christmas is coming ya know.:wink:


----------



## bitshird (Aug 29, 2010)

mranum said:


> Happy Honcho said:
> 
> 
> > Looks real nice. Can you please tell me were I can buy the hardware?
> ...



I will have the hardware in bulk, also I've been experimenting with a design for nostepinne's which are a yarn winding thingy, they let knitters wind a ball of yarn so that the yarn pulls from the inside center of the ball , seem like a pretty handy thing for knitters.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 29, 2010)

Ken,

I have seen these being made and is a nice line to add when you go to a craft show. 

Is the length a normal pen blank length?

Where did you buy the hardware (if you don't mind sharing)?


----------



## bitshird (Aug 29, 2010)

glycerine said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> > glycerine said:
> ...



Neither what breaks is the cutter it's self, they are quite hard and are only 3/64th thick at the cross section so you can imagine they are easy to break



Gary Max said:


> The metal----some of them are made out of real cheap pot metal that is  plated/painted----you know the deal it's just like pen kits.



That is totally bizarre, How on earth could pot metal be sharpened to cut ANY THING ???
As far as being made from pot metal  Me thinks the poster has been smoking his front lawn?? in a metal pot?
99.99 % of all of the seam rippers sold in sewing notions stores hobby stores fabric stores and Wal-Mart are all made and marketed by the Dritz company, and are the same from all of the stores. 

Here are some pictures so you can see what's going on,




seam ripper done with cover inverted and drilled into handle





seam ripper done with blade glued into a tennon on the handle (tennon turned to fit protective cap)

https://www.woodchuck-tools.com/images/uploads/seam tools/2a.jpg[img]
seam ripper with blade secured into handle  (much safer and stronger)

[IMG]https://www.woodchuck-tools.com/images/uploads/seam tools/ripper.jpg









theses show the actual size and I tried to photo them as close to actual size as possible. So it's easy to see which way is best to mount the cutter glue it into a tennon, which actually is not the problem because the tennon is not the weak point, replacing the cutter is, or protecting the customer by being able to replace the cutter for under a buck or charge them 10 bucks for a new one, Me I'm not that money hungry, most of my customers know where my shop is and where I live,and since we only do 5 0r 6 shows a year they know where to find me,  so let your consciousness be your guide.


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 29, 2010)

Could someone please explain how i would make one of these? they are really intriguing


----------



## bitshird (Aug 29, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Ken there is a upside to having "High End Pens"----when you sell one----your wallet feels it.
> I need to restock on Thimbles----most of the time the buyer gets a handful for her freinds as a small gift.



Who stocks the drills? I thought it was lee valley, but I can't find them


----------



## jaywood1207 (Aug 29, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Gary Max said:
> 
> 
> > Ken there is a upside to having "High End Pens"----when you sell one----your wallet feels it.
> ...



First place I found.  There may be others.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Projects___Household___Thimble_Cutter___thimble_cutter?Args=


----------



## glycerine (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh, I see.  So you guys are glueing in the metal parts?  Could they be press fit instead?


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 29, 2010)

Ken.
You did a real nice job on those. Nice shape to the handles and excellent hardware parts and you used the strongest and easiest  and most practical way of doing it all according to most turners that make them but nothing wrong with the way others do it to their own personal preference. . 
I agree that you have selected high quality rippers at a great price. My wife has  been  using one of those with its original little plastic handle for over ten  years.
I will be  ordering some of your 100 batch from your topic on the 'other'  site. They are the same ones as I paid $1.25 for  here at an upscale sewing department that will not sell any inferior product lines. . You got an excellent price on a high quality product. .
Granddaughter is here with the rest of the family and she was very pleased when I gave her one that I made with a wooden handle because she is used to using them without and thought it felt so much nicer in the hand. She is sewing up a storm on a  sewing machine my wife gave her a few years ago and she is only thirteen.
I showed her and her younger brother how to make a pen this afternoon and gave them some hands on  experience with the various steps. They are both very proud of the pens they made.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 29, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Oh, I see.  So you guys are glueing in the metal parts?  Could they be press fit instead?



No I don't glue the cutter into any thing all I glue in to the handle is the clear plastic cap so the cutter can be stored safely or pulled out and put in the cap which is normally used as the handle, that's the beauty of doing it this way, if and when it breaks, then you have a problem if it's glued into a tennon, BUT this way when it gets dull or breaks the handle is still good I just sell the ladies a new cuter, , cheaper than they can buy them at the stores,  There is a heavy duty model, but I haven't figured out a way other than drilling two ver small holes in the face of the handle with the holes vertically aligned and then it's back to the whole thing with a tennon and being glued in, but I might work on it if I get the time, Shows start for me next weekend, and nearly every week end there after.


----------



## pensmyth (Aug 30, 2010)

Here's my second batch from a couple of days ago. The handles on mine are right around 5 inches or less. I found the 25/64th or 13/32nd drill bit works pretty good for making the hole to set the cap in the handle. I like it this way because it is reusable. If the ripper breaks or becomes dull they can buy a new one and insert in their handle. As fast as I turn them out my wife snatches them up and takes them with her to her quilting groups. I think I'm going to be VERY busy for the next couple of weeks!


----------



## johncrane (Aug 30, 2010)

Good side line Ken!  they look good too,l can see the ladies liking these alot,  should keep for the bottom line healthy:wink::biggrin:


----------



## W.Y. (Aug 30, 2010)

pensmyth.
Those look very good. Great work. Nice to see more turners making them the easy and   most practical way like that as well  turning   a  nicely    tapered  part like you did  where the  tube is inserted for  comfort on the users hand. 
Your finish also looks very nice.


----------

